# Neutering experience not going well



## yaelg (Sep 9, 2019)

We deliberately waited 2 yrs to neuter our dog, Rudy. The experience has not been going well post-operatively. He had his surgery last week, Friday. Everything went well. It's 4 days later and he is cowering, running in circles sometimes, as if something is biting him in the butt. He won't leave my husband's side or if he is not available, any warm bodied human, in general. The day after surgery was a shock. We were appalled at how swollen his scrotum was and the dripping of blood from the incision site and the bruising. I called the vet in a semi-panicked state but was told it's normal and to expect this because with being older, there was more vasculature, etc. We sent her pictures of the site and she thought it looked as expected. He has rimadyl but because of the discomfort, the vet also added Tramadol. Sunday was better and the oozing stopped. As far as pain behaviors, Monday was not as good as Sunday though and today not as good as Monday. So, he is going back to the vet tomorrow. He had been eating and drinking but now everytime he reaches down he gets this look of unexpected pain. He shivers all waking hours. The site is less swollen and he has not been licking, thankfully. On the Vizla sensitivity scale, he probably is at the top, as in, wins the Overly Sensitive Award as far as personality, but still we are worried and hope that this all gets better super quick. Comforting words or similar but happy ending stories would be nice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

His reaction is not normal.
Working with foster dogs, I've had plenty of dogs go through this surgery. Most are groggy, and feel under the weather the first day. By the second day, I'm having to keep them from over exercising, and they act normal.
Make sure he has eaten a meal before giving rimadyl, and that his stomach is not getting upset. I would be very tempted to take him off rimadyl, and see if his mood changes.


----------



## yaelg (Sep 9, 2019)

We make sure he has something in his system before giving rimadyl but has has not been eating much the last few days. The vet gave him Tramadol because of that issue with rimadyl and not eating. Last night we discovered that one side of his scrotal sac is really painful to touch. So I'm figuring there is infection there. He is going back to the vet today. I predict he may need IV hydration and antibiotics. And maybe another surgery? I don't know.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

My last dog had a very bad reaction to Tramadol. Not saying that is the case here but something to think about. I'm surprised they didn't give him post-op course of prophylaxis antibiotics.


----------



## yaelg (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan_A said:


> My last dog had a very bad reaction to Tramadol. Not saying that is the case here but something to think about. I'm surprised they didn't give him post-op course of prophylaxis antibiotics.


What kind of reaction? I was wondering if the Tramadol was making him wig out in addition to pain he was having. Instead of a dose of Tramadol last night, we actually gave him a dose of Trazodone to sleep (he was prescribed it for anxiety but we never used it until now) and he had a better night and seemed better this am as far as stress behaviors. Still not eating and still chasing his tail a bit like there was some pain back there. Still going to the vet today though. We'll see.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@yaelg , our GSD female was prescribed Tramadol after elbow surgery, after dosing she started acting very unsettled, like pacing around. She then eventually laid down and started panting looking very uncomfortable. Her heart was racing as well. We rushed her back to the vet hospital where she had her surgery and they basically just monitored her until the episode was over... basically waiting for her body to flush the meds out of her system.

Best wishes for Rudy for a speedy recovery!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June starts panting, and can't settle if given a normal dose of Tramadol. 
Instead she gets half a dose, along with Gabapentin.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@texasred Have you tried looking into other forms of pain control meds? Personally I don’t feel right with adverse reactions like that, but hey I’m no expert.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She takes galliprant, as her age is catching up with her. When she had to have teeth pulled, and synthetic bone grafts. She needed something more to control the pain for the first few days. She does not normally take Tramadol.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@texasred makes sense when used for something temporary and painful. We do what we have to do to make them comfortable.


----------



## yaelg (Sep 9, 2019)

Well, Rudy had to have a scrotum-ectomy yesterday. Apparently he had a big blood clot in there and it was filling up with serous fluid too. Now he has the original internal dis solvable sutures and a bunch of external non disolvable sutures and this morning he doesn't seem much more comfortable compared to before this second surgery. He is on a diet of bread and water because he won't eat his dog food and rimadyl with cream cheese and Trazodone for now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be very careful with loss of appetite, and using rimadyl.
I've lost a 6 year old Vizsla to rimadyl. 








Rimadyl for Dogs -- Uses, Side Effects & Alternatives


When we pick up prescription medication for ourselves, most of us take the time to do a little research about the side effects. We should do the same kind




www.akc.org


----------



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

yaelg said:


> Well, Rudy had to have a scrotum-ectomy yesterday. Apparently he had a big blood clot in there and it was filling up with serous fluid too. Now he has the original internal dis solvable sutures and a bunch of external non disolvable sutures and this morning he doesn't seem much more comfortable compared to before this second surgery. He is on a diet of bread and water because he won't eat his dog food and rimadyl with cream cheese and Trazodone for now.


How is he doing a week later? Sounded terrible :-/


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

How's your boy doing, Yael?


----------

